# Mistake on the UK MAC website?



## vocaltest (Apr 12, 2009)

I was just looking through SS09 and there appears to be a mistake. There's an eyeshadow I've never seen/heard of. Its not pro, either. Its called 'Chocolate Brown-Wn'.

MAC Cosmetics | Ground to Earth

If that doesn't work, then its under 'Black to Earth' then 'Brown to Earth'. 

Can anyone shed any light? Unless they've confused it with Charcoal Brown.


----------



## angi (Apr 12, 2009)

I would be inclined to think that maybe the Wn at the end signalled a working name, and that they have accidently put this on instead of the actual name. On the overall look description it says that they used ground brown - which is a pro colour, and I would think it's probably this.


----------

